# Horror Map of the United States: Are you happy with your state's movie?



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*DELIVERANCE for Georgia! Aw, YEAH...*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not particularly... Has anyone actually heard of/seen _Jingles_?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

No, I hadn't.  Then I Googled it, and it's pretty bad. Actually, I think it's 'Mr. Jingles'. Has 2/10 stars. Ouch, LOL. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0810743/


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally, I'd prefer Poltergeist instead of Scream.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I know it's likely controversial to say it here BUT I actually like the Scream series.

I love that TN (where I'm from) got Evil Dead and CT (where I live) got The Conjuring.
(at least I think that's what CT got)


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

EvilMel said:


> I know it's likely controversial to say it here BUT I actually like the Scream series.
> 
> I love that TN (where I'm from) got Evil Dead and CT (where I live) got The Conjuring.
> (at least I think that's what CT got)


RI got The Conjuring. CT got I Spit on your Grave.

I'm sort of confused by this map. It is an idiotic mishmash. Some is based on the setting of the movie(s), others are based on filming locations, and I suspect the rest are just random selections for when they really couldn't decide on either.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Elm Street for Ohio.  I'd also like to add that Trick R Treat is also set in Ohio.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ugh ! I'm moving across the border to Tennessee.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Any Texas has gotta love the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, especially since its based on a true story!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Laurie S. said:


> No, I hadn't.  Then I Googled it, and it's pretty bad. Actually, I think it's 'Mr. Jingles'. Has 2/10 stars. Ouch, LOL.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0810743/


It actually does say "Mr. Jingles" on the map...the "Mr." part is on the upper part of the state across the lake.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My state got "Halloween"...I like the thought of that movie, as the Halloween series is popular (and you have to love the name), though I've never actually seen it all, lol. I'm a scaredy cat when it comes to Horror movies, lol. "Friday the 13th" would've been cool to have, so would "Interview with a Vampire". I love Anne Rice! (...though I wish Lestat had been played by someone other than Tom Cruise...) There's other movies I would've liked, too, that aren't even listed on the map.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

since I am from W.V., Wrong Turn is about right. geeshhh I hated that movie. Freaked me out it did.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Blair Witch, filmed & set in MD. 

People either LOVE or HATE that movie so it's a toss up. Personally, I LOVED it though it made me slightly nauseous in the theatre.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Blair Witch, filmed & set in MD.
> 
> People either LOVE or HATE that movie so it's a toss up. Personally, I LOVED it though it made me slightly nauseous in the theatre.


That movie was a bit freaky, for me, because I grew up in a house in the woods, lol. I was in those woods very often...
I will agree, though, that it was quite headache/nausea inducing with all the running and camera shaking, lol.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm ok with Blair Witch. I thought it was alright!



Blarghity said:


> RI got The Conjuring. CT got I Spit on your Grave.


Well, boo. Ding dang.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

For a little bigger map, since I couldn't read what Arkansas even says: [link]

So, we got The Town that Dreaded Sundown. Haven't seen it, either the original movie or the new-ish remake. But, I do know they're based on a true story of the Texarkana Moonlight Murders, which is kind of interesting.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> No, I hadn't.  Then I Googled it, and it's pretty bad. Actually, I think it's 'Mr. Jingles'. Has 2/10 stars. Ouch, LOL.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0810743/





WitchyKitty said:


> It actually does say "Mr. Jingles" on the map...the "Mr." part is on the upper part of the state across the lake.


Well, thank you both. I am still nonplussed as to how that mediocre 'gem' was worthy of inclusion in the list


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Night of the Living Dead for me! I'm okay with that!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I really liked Scream when it came out back around high school, but I can't say I'm too proud to claim that movie for my state.


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

Deliverance is a weird choice. I wouldn't even call it a horror film. It's barely a thriller. It's more of a drama about three friends on a river and there's the one scene everyone remembers.

The Amityville Horror is a fine choice for NY, it's a great slow-burn horror film even if the "real" story is both an admitted hoax and full of holes anyway.

I feel like a lot of these are odd choices though. Is Carnival of Souls really the most famous horror film to take place in Utah? Jennifer's Body for Minnesota? Where are Alaska and Hawaii? I like the idea, but the nerd in me wishes there were different choices.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry, I'm gonna have to disagree with Halloween and go with _Flatliners_ or _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Was Re-animator made in Illinois?





ill


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

fennyann said:


> Night of the Living Dead for me! I'm okay with that!


Absolutely! The film that started the entire zombie genre.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Im moving to Louisiana - I cant even read mine no matter how much I zoom in....Brad Pitt as a vampire? I can live with that


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*InDEED, matrixmom!!*










*SO, so yummy.* 

*I don't think this map is showing in the same size for everyone. Mine looks fine, but I apologize to those who got the thumbnail version.*


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre for me... of course. Lol. I guess it would be the most famous one from here. 

They could do 30 Days of Night for Alaska. 

What is one for Hawaii?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> I think Im moving to Louisiana - I cant even read mine no matter how much I zoom in....Brad Pitt as a vampire? I can live with that


I think yours is "Jeepers Creepers"


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here 'a a big picture. http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/76613/fun-map-shows-united-states-horror-movies#axzz356eIvqEf

Alabama,(where I'm from,) got, "Laid to Rest," and Washington, (where I live,) got, "The Ring."


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm good with TCM


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm happy with Jeepers Creepers for Florida since the Creeper is in my opinion the best modern monster to come out of the movies, and the original movie was shot in Ocala, FL, but I think a better choice would have been the Creature From The Black Lagoon and Revenge of the Creature, which were shot in Wakulla Springs, St. Augustine, Green Cove Springs, and Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

"The Shining"

Yeah. I'm good with that.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks bruzilla - now I know what ours is! I couldnt see it....and boy aren't you the movie jeopardy/trivia champ here! Did not know all those tidbits of info.



Bruzilla said:


> I'm happy with Jeepers Creepers for Florida since the Creeper is in my opinion the best modern monster to come out of the movies, and the original movie was shot in Ocala, FL, but I think a better choice would have been the Creature From The Black Lagoon and Revenge of the Creature, which were shot in Wakulla Springs, St. Augustine, Green Cove Springs, and Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Another bit of trivia from the gulf side of the state revolves around Weekie Wachee Springs. They have had a mermaid show since the 1940s, and two of the mermaids/mermen have been in horror movies. Ricou Browning played the Creature From The Black Lagoon in all the underwater scenes for the first movie and throughout the second and third movies, and Susan Backline played Chrissie Watkins, the girl killed by the shark in the opening of Jaws.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I was born in Texas but grew up on the East Coast ( 14 years in New Jersey and the last 25 in New York ). So, I am pleased with all three choices (( TCM, Friday the 13th, and The Amityville Horror ). 

Two years ago my oldest niece, who was raised on Long Island, got married not far from the location of the Amityville Horror house. ( the reception was the next town over). My husband and I could not resist driving by to take a look. 

I go back to visit my cousins in Texas but have never made it to the TCM house, which was moved and is now a restaurant./cafe. One day I'll make it.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm from Michigan. Never heard of Jingles. Has anyone saw it?


----------



## Grundy (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are a few horror movies for Ga. THE HOUSE ON SKULL MOUNTAIN , CANNIBAL APOCALYPSE while they may not be great movies they are at least horror movies. Deliverance was only scary if you were named Ned


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in NC, I can't see it well but does it say Pumpkinhead?


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Tremors! The sequels were direct to video but who can't love the Shriekers or the "Arse" Blasters! Thanks to whomever made this up


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Halloween (the original) should be the movie for Kentucky: John Carpenter grew up right here in Bowling Green and the movie has numerous references to local places; the theater where he grew up watching horror movies is just a few hundred feet away as I type this and the local visitor's bureau even has developed a self-guided John Carpenter/Halloween tour. John even visits here regularly as his dad is still here - super nice guy very free with autographs and such.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh hell yeah, that is FABULOUS. What I wouldn't give to shake The Man's hand!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Does Psycho really count as Arizona...? I mean, I know the movie starts out in Arizona... but most of it takes place in California.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

I love mine, from IL...halloween and live in Louisiana...interview with the vampire


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm cool with the Evil Dead, most fitting for TN I guess. The Bell Witch movie could have been used as well ( I can't think of the actual title of the movie at the moment though) of those two Evil Dead is probably best


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm from WV too and while we do have some strange people here, I believe Wrong Turn was actually filmed in Canada. It wasn't a bad movie though. Just wondering if cell phone reception is as bad in Canada as it is here.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

It certainly is if you have T-Mobile! Grrrr. My phone gets a panic attack if I even go near a building.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Um, YEAH. Hitchcock's Psycho?


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I got "Jaws." I'd call that more of a thriller than a horror flick.

Not a horror movie, but Shutter Island was filmed here and I was lucky enough to photograph one of the abandoned state hospitals where parts were filmed. Talk about scary. That place was freaky during the day so I'd NEVER go there at night. There are no street lights or lights of any kind up on the campus, just total darkness and lots of noises and funny feelings.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Does it say giant spider invasion? NO!!! I would prefer the remake of Dawn of the Dead-they name off lots of cities around Milwaukee in that one


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

I am good with Children of the Corn (scared me as a kid), better than the supposedly set in Sartre, Nebraska; Zombie Strippers.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I grew up in MD and used to play in the woods where they shot Blair Witch. I remember when the movie came out, it was really hyped up in our area. My parents worked at MC, so when it was trying to be pulled off as "real" I just asked them if they'd ever heard of it. They looked at me like I had 3 heads :cheesy: 

When the group of us saw it we kept laughing because they just had to follow the river to get to a major highway. 

I actually liked it, and at the time, the ending freaked me out.


----------

